# Allen Odenwald-Bikern...



## sharky (1. Januar 2007)

...ein frohes neues jahr, happy trails und viele schöne touren 2007!!


----------



## Levty (1. Januar 2007)

Ebenso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rih (1. Januar 2007)

Da schließ ich mich mal an , gutes neues !


----------



## Andreas (1. Januar 2007)

Ja, von mir auch ein

frohes neues Bikejahr 2007!!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Januar 2007)

Selber!


----------



## sharky (4. Januar 2007)

ah, die mosbacher sind auch schon aufgewacht


----------



## Levty (5. Januar 2007)

Bis es dort ankommt, dauert es meistens n Paar Tage...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Januar 2007)

*Gähn* Hä? Iswasmama?


----------



## sharky (5. Januar 2007)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> *Gähn* Hä? Iswasmama?



nein bub, schlaf weiter


----------



## Micro767 (21. Dezember 2007)

Und auch diese Jahr ! Allen ein frohes Fest und Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !

Und viele schöne Touren mit super Trails 2008 !


----------



## LarsLipp (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

na da schließe ich mich an. Aber jetzt sind ja mal wieder ein paar Biketage, wenns Wetter mitspielt. 

Also allen Mitfahrern und Nichtmitfahrern ein frohes Fest und nen guten Rutsch.
Eventuell sieht man sich ja di Tage zum radeln...

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dox (21. Dezember 2007)

Auch ich wünsch euch frohe Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (21. Dezember 2007)

Von mir ebenso ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Levty (21. Dezember 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Ebenso!


.


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Dezember 2007)

ich wünsch euch auch allen ein späm- und smileyreiches jahr 2008! besonders der blondine aus dem neckartal!


----------



## Richelbach (21. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir 
ein frohes Fest , und einen guten Rutsch  
MfG Bernhard


----------



## Damistam (22. Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr......

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister P. (22. Dezember 2007)

Na da schließ ich mich doch auch mal an, frohes Fest und guten Rutsch!

Lasst euch reich beschenken oder beschenkt euch einfach selbst!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Dezember 2007)

Auch ich schließe mich an.

Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes 2008 mit viel Zeit zum Biken und wenig Schäden an Mensch und Material.


----------



## kraichgauer (23. Dezember 2007)

Scheene Weinacht un ä guuds Neis!

(Schöne Weihnachten und ein gutes Neues Jahr)


----------



## sharky (23. Dezember 2007)

lasst euch schön beschenken leute!

frohe weihnachten und nen guten rutsch!!!


----------



## cubes (24. Dezember 2007)

schöne Weihnachten und einen guten rutsch an alle!!!!


----------



## promises (24. Dezember 2007)

Wünsche ich euch natürlich auch!


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Dezember 2007)

Ein frohes Fest Euch allen. Das Wetter im Odenwald muss ja prächtig sein. Mein Wetter-Gadget sagt "Schnee"??? In diesem Sinne: Guten Rutsch auf dem schneeigen Trail ins neue Jahr!


----------



## sharky (24. Dezember 2009)

*ausbuddel*

auch dieses jahr: frohe weihnachten & einen guten rutsch an alle!


----------



## Bountain Mike (24. Dezember 2009)

Auch ich wünsch euch frohe Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Brickowski (24. Dezember 2009)

Selbiges von mir an alle Odenwälder,Spessartbiker,Bergsträßler und Grenzgänger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (24. Dezember 2009)

und auch hier einfach nur ein "dito" von mir


----------



## sharky (25. Dezember 2010)

auf ein neues!

wünsche euch besinnliche festtage und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!



ich würd ja gern biken, aber dank schneemenge ist das unmöglich


----------



## Micro767 (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten und ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr aber nicht auf die Nase


----------



## sharky (25. Dezember 2010)

hey dirk, dich gibt es noch?


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (26. Dezember 2010)

Moin Leute,

dass wünsche ich Euch auch.
Top Schnee zum biken, aber meine Erkältung lässt das im Moment nicht zu
Wünsch Euch viel Spaß und guten rutsch ins neue Jahr

Macht weiter so


----------



## Micro767 (26. Dezember 2010)

Jep es gibt mich noch, etwas runder und noch langsamer aber es gibt mich noch


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Dezember 2010)

Wünsch Euch auch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2011)

euch allen ein frohes, neues jahr!!


----------



## Bernhard3 (1. Januar 2011)

ein frohes neues jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes neues !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Januar 2011)

Selber!


----------



## sharky (23. Dezember 2014)

*ausbuddel*

wünsche euch frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. Dezember 2014)

Auch ich wünsche ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch und happy trails in 2015


----------



## MChaosbiker (24. Dezember 2014)

..... Frohes Fest   ......


----------



## Keeper1407 (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes Jahr 2015! 

Grüße aus Walldürn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. Dezember 2014)

Dito ​


----------



## sharky (25. Dezember 2015)

alle jahre wieder... frohe weihnachten euch allen


----------



## Geistereiche (31. Dezember 2015)

En guuute Rutsch - man sieht sich im Neuen Jahr auf den Routen dieser Welt!


----------



## MoeOdenwald (31. Dezember 2015)

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## sharky (31. Dezember 2015)

dir und dem Rest hier auch


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Dezember 2015)

Schließe mich an!


----------



## Bener (31. Dezember 2015)

Guten Rutsch, Jungs und Mädels! (Geht ja gerade nur im Schlamm und nicht im Schnee!!)


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2016)

frohes neues allen zuammen


----------



## sharky (26. Dezember 2016)

bevor wir den bilderthread weiter missbrauchen: 

hoffe ihr hattet alle schöne weihnachtsfeiertage! wünsche euch nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr, happy trails & kette rechts!


----------



## epic-mtb (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker aus Odenwald, Spessart und Umgebung und solche, die hier biken wollen/planen  usw. 

Ich hoffe, Ihr wurdet reichlich beschenkt.
Für 2017 wünsche Euch noch viel mehr Spaß beim Biken und vor allem Gesundheit!

Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (30. Dezember 2016)

Danke Walter das wünsche ich dir auch 

Kette rechts. Gummi unten. Happy trails. usw


----------



## migges (30. Dezember 2016)

Auch ein Danke von mir,und daselbe auch für euch alle.
Mit gruss aus dem Spessart.


----------



## fritzejoergel (31. Dezember 2016)

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr,ride on


----------



## sharky (23. Dezember 2017)

so, auf in runde 11 

euch allen frohe weihnachten, einen guten rutsch, happy trails & kette rechts in 2018!


----------



## Keeper1407 (24. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch wünschen wir allen Odenwald- und Spessartbikern aus Walldürn.


----------



## fritzejoergel (24. Dezember 2017)

Euch allen auch ein schönes Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.
Für alle die etwas Bewegung suchen einen kleinen Tour Vorschlag.


Heiligabend-Tour 24.12.2017 13:05
https://www.komoot.de/tour/t25693311?ref=atd

Gruß Ralf


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2018)

FroheFrohe neues Jahr euch allen


----------



## Flo_Odw. (2. Januar 2018)

De Ourewäller e "Prost Neijohr"! 
Allzeit sturzfreie Fahrt!


----------



## sharky (2. Januar 2018)

dir auch! und kette rechts. gummi unten. und was man sonst so wünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (2. Januar 2018)

Flo_Odw. schrieb:


> De Ourewäller e "Prost Neijohr"!
> Allzeit sturzfreie Fahrt!



Dem schließe ich mich an! Uffrecht bleiwe!


----------



## Bejak (23. Januar 2018)

Un e bissie Luft zwischen der Worzel un de Felsche!


----------



## Keeper1407 (24. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr an alle Mountainbiker hier im Forum! Die Grüße kommen heute aus Höpfingen.


----------



## qlaus (26. Dezember 2018)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr an alle Mountainbiker hier im Forum!



Danke, dem schließe ich mich an. Grüße von der Mossauer Höhe:


----------



## sharky (7. Januar 2019)

so, spät, aber noch in der toleranz: euch allen ein gesundes, glückliches neues jahr!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Januar 2019)

Selber! 
Und lies mal Deine SMS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (8. Januar 2019)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Selber!
> Und lies mal Deine SMS!


warum soll ich meine SMS lesen? ich weiß doch, was ich geschrieben habe  
falls du deine SMS meinst, die du mir geschickt hast: hab ich 
nur noch keine zeit zum antworten gefunden


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2020)

Hallo alle miteinander

Ich wünsche euch ein gutes neues Jahr, Gesundheit,  Glück und immer einen schönen Trail unter den Stollen!

Die erste kleine Bewegungseinheit ist auch schon absolviert  tolles Wetter heute!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Januar 2020)

Sharky ...........


----------



## Bener (30. Januar 2020)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Sharky ...........


Kröte!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (30. Januar 2020)

Bener'le .......


----------

